# Spalted Walnut



## www (Dec 16, 2012)

Last week I went on a field trip with my oldest child to a Christmas tree farm in central Indiana, while I was there I notice a huge pile of walnut. I started to talk to the owners and told them that I am a wood worker and if they wanted to sell any of their wood and they said I can have the whole pile if I wanted it they just used it for fire wood. I went to check it out and noticed that around a quarter of the pile was beautifully spalted. I took all of the spalted ones and cut it up into pen, bottle stopper, and pendent blanks when I got home and the wood is hard yet extremely spalted. It was a nice surprise, although all of the other parents looked at me like I was crazy until I showed them the pen I had on me, and from there I received five order, the wood gods were smiling down on me that day.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds like a sweet find. You never know what you might stumble onto so keep your eyes open,no matter what your wife says.


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 16, 2012)

We want pictures!!


----------



## www (Dec 17, 2012)

*pics*

here are the pic of some of pen and pendent blanks I have cut up.


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 17, 2012)

Those are some amazing looking blanks!


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow Wood!


----------



## polarbear (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow you almost never find anything like that out west here. Lucky dog.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh yeah...Christmas score!!


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Dec 17, 2012)

sweet haul neighbor!


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 17, 2012)

WOW! That is NICE stuff!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice timber Josh.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 17, 2012)

Its amazing what "one" comes home with, when wood turning is a passion, huh...???

The wood "hunters" eyes, does help considerably, something that many of us do naturally.  A good find is a good find, and you done just that, congrats...!

At least, when someone call me crazy, I can also say that, I'm not alone...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------

